# Jacksonville, IL - Cynder, 2y Black F- Euth. 8/11



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14349640

Cynder is a Female Black German Shepherd. She is around 2 yrs. old and is due for Euthanasia on 8-11-09. 



















Morgan County Animal Control 
Jacksonville, IL 
(217)-245-


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Bump


----------



## GSD2LADY (Mar 13, 2009)

I have an email out to get more info on Cynder. If she can get along with my dogs, I would foster her if a rescue can commit....


----------



## GSD2LADY (Mar 13, 2009)

From the shelter:

Patty,
I can't tell you much about Cynder, as she was picked up as a stray. I try not to let the dogs get to me, but I just love this dog!!! She is absolutely gorgeous and she is a very sweet dog. She is limping on one of her back legs, but I don't think it's anything serious. I have had several people interested in her, but nothing for sure. She is a sweetheart!!







If you need anything else, please let me know. Thanks.
Lisa

Any rescues willing to commit to Cynder?


----------



## GSD2LADY (Mar 13, 2009)

Any rescues able to commit to Cynder?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

She's beautiful.

I love the black GSDs.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope someone can help this girl. She's stunning.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

bump for this girl, She only has till tuesday


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I e-mailed this page tothe following rescue groups:

German Shepherd Rescue of Illinois, Inc. 
Chicagoland Shepherd Rescue
German Shepherd Rescue of Northern Illinois
Central Illinois German Shepherd Dog Rescue

I thought that it can't hurt to spread the word.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

This is a very rural area (been there) with minimal resources. She needs a rescue......


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## GSD2LADY (Mar 13, 2009)

I have been in contact with the shelter and someone is coming to visit her and possibly adopt her this morning. If for some reason he does not adopt her the shelter will let me know Monday morning. If she does not get adopted, is there a rescue that will commit to her? I will pick her up and foster her. Please?


----------

